# Bruising / ingrown hair in groin area (13 week male)



## rachd123 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everyone, today my partner noticed some discoloration in our puppy's groin area. He has not been licking or trying to itch the area, and it doesn't seem to cause any pain. Has anyone experienced this before?

Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Ana00 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi
I have seen something similar in my girl's belly. It looks loke a bruise but darker than your boy's. She often comes back with small wounds/scars from our walks but I am not sure where this came from


----------

